# Advice needed



## goddess110 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dear All

I hope somebody can help me! I am currently seeing an egyptian man, however I live in the UK and he is in Egypt currently. We met whilst i was on holiday to Sharm el Sheikh . We hve known each other for 3 years and i am planning to marry him in the future. Howeaver, I have heard many horror stories about Egyptian men using british women for their passport or money. I have known him for over 3 years, and in this time, he has not asked me for money once. And whenever i go to visit him, he pays for nearly everything. either has he asked to visit the UK ecept if I wanted him to. My family have met him already last year in Egypt.

In my recent trip there, he took me home to meet his family who were wonderful. I am british but indian by origin. Do Egyptian men spell disaster in love? 

Thanks for ANY advice.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Egypt forum doesnt really "do" relationship issues, so I'm closing the post until the Egypt moderator is around

Jo xxx


----------

